# Do you wear a helmet??



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I always wear one always have always will I wear one because when I was learning how to ride I was only young and was told to do it and did what I was told and it has just stuck with me really


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Every time! I don't see any reason not too, and so many reason too wear it! It's a rule in my barn and a habit, but I would wear one even if I didn't have too


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I never have and knowing me, probably never will. My brother and I have both suffered head injuries (mine was minor; concussion and skull fracture and his was MAJOR) but neither of them were because of a riding accident. We were both afoot when it happened. I know it is kinda senseless not to wear one but I just don't think I would be comfortable in one even if I bought it so it would spend all of it's time sitting on the counter.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

I will always wear a helmet. I had "fallen" off two horses and was glad I had a helmet each time. 

I always make sure the students in the barn have their helmets as well. I had also recently yelled at my boyfriend for riding my horse without a helmet. He thinks he's invincble, but I didn't care. He got off my horse right away after I snapped at him. Sure, my horse is a sweetheart, but there will be one day where he might freak out and hurt someone.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I always wear a helmet. I wear it so much that now whenever I feel like I'm doing a "high risk" activity, most recently driving, my head gets a naked feeling that I always get when I accidentally forgot to put on my helmet and have hopped up on Lacey before I realize. Hahahahaha
I have a fear of pain and I've fallen off and been kicked in the head (not from Lacey, yet *knocks on wood*) but thankfully I was wearing a helmet. I can only think of what might have happened if I hadn't been wearing my helmet.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I wear a helmet, mostly because I value my life.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

No, I don't. I also don't wear one when dirtbiking or bicycling. I have been through a serious fall and still just don't feel a desire to wear one. Yes, there is a risk, but there is risk to everything and this is one I am choosing to take for myself.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

That's really a bad idea. Talk to my husband and some of his best friends who ride and you might have 2nd thoughts after hearing their stories.:-|


themacpack said:


> No, I don't. I also don't wear one when dirtbiking


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

most of the time i don't. i usually have a baseball cap on instead.

however on trail rides, gymkhannas, and shows i always do!

i need a new one though, the one i have just doesn't seem to fit well and tends to give me a headache  i haven't shopped for one in a long time, any duggestions/favs?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, I do, although I ride Western. Now that I am an adult, I realize I am not indispensable. I have a 2 year old son to raise and watch grow up. I had a misshap before a competition one day. My head plummeted into a pipe corral. I broke my arm, broke some ribs, but my helmet saved my head.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> That's really a bad idea. Talk to my husband and some of his best friends who ride and you might have 2nd thoughts after hearing their stories.:-|


As I said, I am fully aware of the risk I am choosing to take - the nice thing of being an adult is being able to make those choices. Thanks for the concern, though.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I wear one. I won't say all of the time because there have been a few vacation trail rides where I haven't worn one but 99% of the time I wear one. I also wear one when I ride my bike. I'll admit I feel slightly silly when I pass small children zooming around on their bikes with no helmets but I've had enough accidents to know it's a good idea to wear one.


----------



## Ilovedraftandgaitedhorses (Sep 13, 2009)

*I always wwhere a helmet*

I always where my helmet i like my brain to much if i fall and hit my head not to wear my helmet ive been grateful for my helmet many many times. Once i was riding my first horse and he threw me striking my head against a tree! if i were not wearing a helmet i dont like to think of how bad i could have gotten hurt. I knew a girl i swear on a stack of bibles and im a devout christian who,s horse tripped and he stepped on her head cracking her helmet in two she no question would have died if she had not worn that helmet.

It is true and i support any Adults decision to ride with out a helmet its there life and body but any one under 18 really should wear them because they dont understand all the risks involved with Not wearing a helmet


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I always have and always will. 
I've just heard too many horror stories and we have to wear them in my lessons.


----------



## BekahBear (Jan 16, 2008)

i always wear my helmet. i have seen to many bad accidents happen not to. there was someone at my old barn that never wor a helmet. he had a fall one day that changed everything though. it wouldn't have been a bad fall at all except that his head hit the arena railing on his way down. he was knocked unconcious and went into a seizure. it was so scary to see him thrashing on the ground like that. he had to be rushed away in an ambulance. luckily he survived..but now he sufferes from headaches all the time. 
i myself was in a really bad fall. i was helping train a really green mare. she spooked at a neighbors dog that ran through the arena. she started bucking and rearing. i went off and her right hind hoof hit me square in the back of the head. it split my helmet down the middle in the back and crushed the back of it. thank god i was wearing my helmet. i had a slight concussion but was able to get up and walk away from the accident. i probably would not be here if i had not been wearing it. 
as a note to everyone: accidents happen and if you value your life and safety you will wear your helmet. even if you are not worried about the risks for yourself, please wear a helmet for the sake of your friends and family. no one wants you to be severly injured or killed.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't wear one. At least not when I'm riding Ricci. I'm really not worried about falling off her, because no one ever has before. If I'm riding a horse I don't know, and when I start riding Gracie I'll definitely wear one.

I've heard a bunch of stories, including Natasha Richardson. For those who don't know, she fell while skiing, hit her head, but she felt fine so she didn't go to the doctor. A few hours later she was in a coma, and then she died. Sad story, but it will just make me go to the doctor if I fall.

One thing I just want to point out, that some of you may not know about; a helmet has an expiration date, or rather should be replaced about every five years, and the chance of it saving you gets smaller and smaller the further past it's expiration point it gets. So for those of you that have had the same helmet for twenty years because you think it will save you if your horse kicks you in the head, you may want to get a new one. Just saying. =]


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

This is definetly a topic to get a lot of people riled up. I just have to say.. Everyone has a right to make a decision of wheather or not to wear a helmet. No matter how many stories you tell or how many graphic pictures you show someone it is their own choice. I am in the middle of this. I have never worn a helmet in all 21 years I have ridden. Neither has any of my family members. I grew up on a ranch and a helmet just wasn't a practical thing to wear. HOWEVER I want to start riding English and when I do I will wear one because I will be out of my "comfort" zone and think I would be safer wearing added protection. I don't think I will start wearing one all the time though. I just never have and honestly people way back then didn't wear one and MOST of them survived but I am sure there was head inturies that killed a lot of people. But my point of all this, is if someone is informed of the "what could of happens" and the "what might never happens" and still makes the decision to not wear one who are we to judge? Please keep everything nice on here.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

95% of the time.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Yes. I love my helmet, best thing ever! There has been one time I didn't wear it and I'm lucky nothing happened.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I don't except in special circumstances. When I break in my 2 year old, I'll be wearing one. If I'm working a problem horse, I'll wear one.

99% of the time I don't though. I just flat out don't like them. In the baking prairie sun, I have to worry enough about over heating without a helmet adding to my issues, which I personally don't find neccesary. I'm more likely to fall down the stairs and smash my head on the concrete floor then I am to take a header into a rock off my mare, so by that logic, I should wear a helmet when I'm at home as well.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Lol, I fall down the stairs ALL the time. I should probably wear one too


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I always wear a helmet when I ride. Even though I usually ride calm horses I still do it for a habit if nothing else. I feel so much safer wearing one!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

When I am in sight of my trainer, yes. 
And because I'm super smart and stuff, when riding down a road by myself, sometimes yes, sometimes no.


----------



## questionable (Aug 5, 2009)

Years ago I did not wear a helmet, but I now wear a helmet. I totally popped out of my saddle when my 7 year old did a cow kick , it caught me off guard. I hit the ground and broke my collar bone and 6 or more ribs.This has been a painful experience , but I was wearing a helmet and I hit my head as well and ate some dirt . Hate to think what might have happened had I not had the helmet on. It was pretty scratched up.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't. the only time I will put on an old bicyle helmet is if I am climbing on a young horse, one we expect to buck. Once I have a handle of him I no longer wear a helmet. I just wear a cap to keep the sun off my bald spot.:lol:


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I always wear one. I'd rather look really STUPID than have my brains all over the floor.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Always. I have fallen off a horse twice and I don't want to think of how bad my injuries would have been without a helmet. For those of you who say it's your choice- how about the people that depend on you? I know nobody wants to say it, but it is VERY easy to sustain chronic and possibly fatal injuries from equine activities. It is a rule in my barn and I am glad I learned to ride in a barn that is safety-conscious.


----------



## HannahandAda (Jul 11, 2009)

Always, always, always. A woman at my barn recently had her glacial gelding run off with her. That just goes to show that a horse is a living creature with a mind of its own, and you can never 100% predict what they will do next. So, I wear a well-fitting helmet.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I always wear a helmet- even when I needed to put on a hairnet at a show, I got off the horse, took off my helmet, put the hairnet and helmet on, and got back on the horse. Call me a wimp, but I've had a fall where I could very well have been paralyzed if I hadn't had my helmet- I basically landed on my head and 'folded over'. I shudder to think what might have happened if I hadn't had my helmet on. I do get how some people don't want to wear helmets, but I would rather be uncomfortable, hot, sweaty, and safe-*er* than comfortable, cool, and slightly less safe. And I do replace my helmet every 5 years . I agree with Riccilove- helmets that are older than 5 years (about) and that you've had a serious fall in probably won't protect your head much, if not at all.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I feel nervous NOT wearing mine, but I've been wearing one since I started riding so it's kinda like second nature. I'm not saying I have NEVER done it...I was in a round pen with Sandie once and jumped on for a few laps without it, but I've never done an actual riding session/lesson, trail rode without my helmet on. 

I think it also helps that I ride English and it's kinda part of the get-up! ;-)

And to me, I am the type of person who won't drive a car without my seat belt on, and riding with a helmet is the same thing. A helmet won't protect you 100% of the time, and neither will a seat belt in a car accident...but do both increase your chances of living to tell your story and not getting brain damage? Certainly!!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I wear mine 95% of the time. I hopped on my friend's _dopey quiet predictable_ warmblood bareback, without a helmet and I walked him around. Next thing I know, a bird flys out of a tree and he bolts. I was taken off guard and I came off right near the feed shed. My head was literally about 2cm from hitting a hard metal shed. I always try to wear my helmet when riding now. But sometimes I do forget.


----------



## kflannery (Sep 12, 2009)

i always wear one even on trail rides. When your an adult and have a bit more responsibilitys i guess you are more cautious.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes , I always wear a helmet and encourage others to do so , It also is a rule that my daughter wear one as well, horse, bikes, cycles etc..My husband rides a motorcycle and he wears one ." He says that your head is only worth what you put on it" and his dad told him that we he was young.
I have also worn one before doing ground work when my Mustang when I first got him. IMO it is a wise choice to wear one ,although I have ridden with others who do not wear one sometimes.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Always. To me it's a no-brainer. (excuse the pun)


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I absolutely always wear a helmet, even on "bomb-proof" horses, because I know that I am not invincible & no horse is perfect. I suppose it helps that I grew up riding at an eventing barn, where they strictly enforced the helmet rule. I had a bad fall once where I fell off & slammed my head into a tree. I broke my arm & several ribs, & my helmet was cracked completely down the middle, but my head was fine - I don't think I would have been very fine had I not been wearing it.


----------



## Rod (Aug 26, 2009)

Good question. I think it is important to periodically reexamine the things we do around horses. 

No, I do not wear a helmet. I've ridden most of my life (50+ years). My mother has pictures of me sitting on a horse at 2 years old. I have had several injuries working with horses- none would have been prevented by wearing a helmet. I know several people that have sustained head injuries including my daughter and nephew. Both as a result of auto accidents. I don't wear a helmet while driving either. I don't personally know anyone who has suffered a head injury while riding. I don't think that the risk justifies wearing one. 

I think there are some riding disciplines, such as jumping or rough stock rodeo events, were the risk does justify wearing one. 

I managed a therapeutic riding program at a residential detention/treatment program for troubled youth for nine years. I required all the kids to wear helmets when working with horses. I was not willing to assume the risk of kids just learning to ride- especially those who had poor judgment and regularly participated in high risk behaviors.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I've been riding for 15 years and I always wear a helmet. _Always_. I just can't seem to find a reasonable excuse or reason not to. I've been riding the same horse for the past 10 who I trust with my life, and I still wear a helmet even with him. Forget about spooking, what if he were to trip and fall or suddenly have a heart attack? Either scenario ends up with a thousand lb horse crashing down to the ground with you on or underneath him. Not worth the risk to me.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Like a few here, I have never worn one (except when I was young at a riding camp) and like a few here, I probably never will.
Like a few here, I also don't wear one quading. 
I'm not sure why. Maybe because I can't stand the feeling. I don't know.
Not that it's smart, I just...Don't see myself doing it. 
Figured I've come this far without too much damage training horses, why stop now?


----------



## friafreedom756 (Jul 13, 2009)

I usually ride with a helmet, unless i'm lunging and get that irresistable urge to ride (my fellow riders know what i'm talking about) and I'l jump on bareback with a lunging halter and lunge line. Other than that, expessially jumping, ALWAYS!!! Im in college now, and havent rode in a month. My boyfriend decided to take the pony out the other day, in a western saddle, with a broken cinch, and without a helmet. He wouldnt listen to me, but it took him by surprise when the saddle slipped, the mare spooked, he flew off, and the pony cleared the electric fence with a saddle under her belly. Now I think he's learned his lesson


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Every horse, every ride. :wink:

I don't wear a helmet on my bike or the 4-wheeler, but I think those are a smidge more predictable than a 1,000 pound animal with a propensity to be nervous and a mind of his own. I always laugh when I see a wheeler commercial where the people are riding down a straight, paved road wearing more protective gear than Evel Knievel. The next commercial is invariably from AQHA advertising the wonders of the Quarter horse, featuring little girls riding double without shoes, let alone helmets :lol:.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

As a trail rider I would never consider not riding with a helmet, chest protector and shatter proof sun or clear glasses. 
A friend of mine turned me on to the protective glasses which are really used for baseball and can be purchased for around 25$ at a sports store. I started wearing them after continually being sprayed with rocks and gravel from horses galloping in front of us and being whacked in the face by a branch I did not see and it broke my regular sunglasses.
If I am doing trail scouting, maintenance and trimming, or getting a bit extreme I will also wear athletic knee pads which add that extra bit of protection in close quarters.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

AY
As a young man I must confess that I rarely did and there are photos to prove it. But I _*never*_ get up on the horse these days without a riding hat.

Back in August 2007 I had a nasty accident. When eventually I got back to the yard, I looked at the riding hat I had been wearing. Embedded into the rim of the hat were numerous little lumps of road grit - I could not prise them out. That part of the hat had covered my skull at the back where the skull finishes and the ligaments start. That grit would have gone into my skull. 

As it was I was knocked unconcious briefly when hitting the ground - my back around the sacrum hit the ground first, then the skull. I had hit the ground at full bolting speed downhill. 

I eventually got around to showing the hat to the doctor - he replied "just as well you were wearing that hat -otherwise you'd be dead now"

But in fact I had probably been saved before - on a couple of occasions I have not ducked quickly enough when riding thru the woods. You take a hefty whack even at the walk.

It is very very rare these days to see a mounted British rider not wearing a hat. I am surprised just how often I see on the HF a photo showing a pretty young woman NOT wearing a hat riding a powerful horse.
Horse riding is dangerous enough - don't risk your head - however pretty your hair is.

Brain damage is indeed a terrible thing. My wife, a speech therapist, can relate horror stories about damage to the skull. 

Incidentally western riders wearing a cowboy hat have only the minimal protection offered by the brim. It is not enough protection in case of coming off. I personally would wear a riding skull cap and perch the cowboy hat on top.


Barry G


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

I _Always_ Wear A Hat Annd Body Protector When Riding A Horse. I Dont Even Think Of Putting Them On. Its Second Nature, Just Go 2 The Tack Room And Get Them Automatically! 
In The 10 Years Ive Been Riding I Got On A Horse Twice Without A Hat. Once Because I Thought My Baseball Cap Was My Riding Hat And As Soon As I Found Out It Wasnt I Hopped Off And Got My Hat.
And The Other Time It Was When My Friends Horse Was On The Lunge And We Hopped Up On Him.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i always did when i was younger and then I went through a phase where i didn't and now i do 100% of the time when riding Maddy and don't when riding Brodie- Bad I know but I feel so dumb wearing one in a western saddle ... 

but i have had a few falls when riding english that i am glad i had one on .. anyone who says "i don't fall off or haven't fallen off" is an accident waiting to happen! every good rider takes SPILLS


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

The only time I have ever worn one is in shows, and only because they make you. I started riding when i was 3 and have never needed one and i have fallen off more times then i care to admit and never once gotten hurt, my mom is 56 and started riding when she was 13 and never used one either, i know it might be dangerous not to use one but really riding is dangerous helmet or not.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

I always wear one when riding... never wear one when biking. I think riding helmets are much cuter than your average bike helmet. Plus when you are biking your vehicle is more predicable.. haha.

I forgot to put one on yesterday when I got on my horse.... I jumped off and went and got it immediately.

My helmet is also the only piece of riding gear which I have spent a large sum on... I figure its worth it to have something that fits right and is well made.. otherwise, whats the point?


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Always, I cherish my life.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

cheply said:


> I always wear one when riding... never wear one when biking. I think riding helmets are much cuter than your average bike helmet. Plus when you are biking your vehicle is more predicable.. haha.


true and not true lol :wink: For three years I competed in the sport of Triathlon and I'll never forget the first time my bike rebelled against me haha! I was in a race on a very windy day, on a very light Tri bike...and a big gust of wind came through just as I was adjusting my arms to the aero bars...my bike wheel turned and I went speeding towards a telephone pole and the ditch beyond it at about 20 mph (doesn't seem like much until you're on a little bike with nothing but your swimsuit on!!)...I missed the pole by about an inch, and ended up flying past into a ditch that was taller than me with nasty mucky stuff on the bottom! I had my helmet on and found that later it had a big crack in it...I don't remember whether I hit the ground or what, it all happened so fast, but I had some serious road rash to prove that I definitely hit the road before that grassy ditch! Who knows what might have happened had I not been wearing that helmet...

you can kinda see the road rash here, it went down my left side and the back of my arm was the really bad part...










Thanks to that helmet, I was able to finish the bike, go out on the run, and cross the finish line that day


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I always wear a helmet. No questions asked. My old man is a Paramedic and has come home with way too many horror stories of people not wearing helmets getting thrown. I value my life and don't particuarly want my skull cracked open like a coconut!!!!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Training horses, yes. Anything else, nope!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Always. 100% of the time. well, that is... until yesterday. I did my senior pics bareback on Uma with no helmet... in a formal dress... and barefoot. But THAT'S IT. 

I guess I'm just one of those strange people who actually CARE if they get brain damage or die.


----------



## aynelson (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow - for all of you who shared your riding accident experiences, I really am glad you are well! I did a tally: 34 ride with a helmet always, 9 never ride with helmets, and 6 sometimes ride with helmets. 

Here is another thing to ponder: if you get in a riding accident and live - say with an impairment (mental and/or physical), you may end up in a long-term care facility (like the teenage boy I cared for). This can cost up to $1000 a day in some circumstances. At some point your medical insurance will max out and your family and then society will have to pay for your care. This could really be expensive --all for NOT preventing head injury. Your refusal to be safe is contributes to high premiums! 

Yes, we take inherent risks when we ride horses, and this is a choice, but when we avoid the safety measures that have been proven to safe lives and avoid disability, then what? 

I really liked the question someone asked, "what would your family do without you?" I add this: What would your horse do! You know no one can ever care for them like you do - wear a helmet simply for them!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Always!!! And I am always glad I am when I fall off as my head always weems to make feirce contact with the ground


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I always have, I have gotten on Chinga once. Sat on his back touched my head. Realized I had no helmet. Road over to the gate. Unclipped it and put it on my head...opps? Mum was there though, so we both would have realized sooner or later anyway.

Dad said to me my helmet is as important as my saddle, I said I ride without a saddle sometimes, so he said that my helmet is as important as my horse.

My aunty got on Pumpkin one day. No helmet. Smart move. She did walk, trot and canter around. I had enough, walked over to her jammed the helmet on her head. Told her to get over it. Bang she went straight in the dirt.


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, I've always worn a helmet and never fallen on my head - untill yesterday. Yesterday I was jumping my horse (who has never bucked) just over a tiny cross pole, she got excited afterward, did a few bucks and I landed straight on my head. Ouch! All I can say is I'm glad I had my helmet on, and I will always use it - even on a horse that I know through and through (like Candy), accidents can happen.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I feel nervous NOT wearing mine, but I've been wearing one since I started riding so it's kinda like second nature. I'm not saying I have NEVER done it...I was in a round pen with Sandie once and jumped on for a few laps without it, but I've never done an actual riding session/lesson, trail rode without my helmet on.
> 
> I think it also helps that I ride English and it's kinda part of the get-up! ;-)
> 
> And to me, I am the type of person who won't drive a car without my seat belt on, and riding with a helmet is the same thing. A helmet won't protect you 100% of the time, and neither will a seat belt in a car accident...but do both increase your chances of living to tell your story and not getting brain damage? Certainly!!


agreed.
I do have to say though that if I have a photoshoot that calls for no helmet I won't wear one but the photographer has to remind me because if nobody says anything I'll put it on as routine and get out to wherever we're shooting and then be reminded they don't want it in the pictures. 
I've had shoots where the photographer doesn't mind if I do or don't wear a helmet and in that case I'll put it on like I normally would. But I've also had shoots where a helmet was an issue. 
Other than that I always wear a helmet. It's second nature to strap it on. 
brush, hoof pick, put on the saddle, put on helmet, put on bride (yes helmet before bridle), go riding.
However I also know I'm an adult and capable of making my own decisions and when I do not wear a helmet I am fully aware of the risks I am taking.


----------



## WindSnapper (Sep 14, 2009)

I admit I don't wear mine as often as I should. I definately always put it on if I am going on a trail ride by myself.


And just wondering- why is it that helmets expire after 5 years? I was not aware of that, I am sure mine is about 10 years old. I also have a velvet show helmet that has sit in a tack box for at least 5 years and has never been used, is that helmet no good either?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

they expire?


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i never wear one when we're riding at home but i do if we're jumping or going on trail rides cuz u nevr know what to expect outside of ur place esp with all the crazy ******** that live near me!


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a friend who was kicked square in the forehead by yearling. She's way different then she was before. I wear a helmet every time i ride. Most of the time i don't when I'm working with a horse that i know, but if they don't know me and i don't know them. Helmet goes on. I have bruised multiple vertebrae in my back from being thrown. I can imagine the kind of damage a rock my do to the back of my head.


----------



## TXROBIN (Sep 17, 2009)

*Every Time*

I wear one every time- I have a loving husband and great kids and friends and critters... and anyway, I want to do what I can to keep myself safe so that I can enjoy spending time with them. My trainer never wears one- but all it takes is one accident... The way I look at is if I ever get hurt (and I have I broke my leg bad in a 3 wheeler accident) as long as all the circuits are firing okay upstairs, I can learn to cope live just fine with any other damage to my body. That being said, it is an individual choice and I respect whatever choice a rider makes in this area.


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

The only time I wear one is when it's required. It's not that I trust my horse not to never do anything stupid, but I just don't like them. I have had one major fall, I was knocked out I believe. I think my seat has improved and I am able to stick to the saddle through a lot ofo stuff. But I don't wear one because I don't like to and my parents don't make me.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't wear one unless I'm riding someone else's horse. I know the risk involved, and I know I'm not invincible, but I just don't wear one *shrugs*


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I didn't wear the helmet for really long time. Really hated it as it felt confined and uncomfortable. I worked with horses from auction trying them out on trails before the BO sold them to the customers. In fact now looking back I think that was very stupid of me trying those unknown horses (some with really bad issues) completely unprotected (and I'm not such a good rider either). 

Only after I got my own horses and had an accident with my tack (my saddle broke throwing me forward under my youngster's legs) I realized it's worse to get one. It's not even about how good you ride or how calm your horse is. Accidents happen, you know (including when you can just stupidly run into the tree branch on canter in park). I personally had bad accidents with tack twice: saddle as mentioned above (thank God I wasn't hurt) and this spring my rein broke when my horse spooked and went into the bronco bucking and I was trying one-rein stop (I had really bad fall in rocky park and only helmet saved my head and neck). 

Another thing I'd mention is there are really nice helmets on market. I didn't believe I could find one, but in fact I own 2, both feel very nice on my head. It all just take patience to find... Lol!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Not often but I wore one last week a couple times! First rides on 2 year olds warrant coconut protectors! :lol:


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I only wear one when I go to the stable for my weekly riding lesson and when I ride my barely broke horse and the new one I have because he is new and still unknown{sorta}. With my older, perfectly broke{or I think so} horse I never have and probably never will. The only time I put on a helmet on when riding him is when I have a riding lesson.

I just find them annoying, cumbersome and they make my head sweaty and itchy. They're a pain in the butt and would probably have paid off before. I have fallen a lot. Fell head first in to a jump{helmetless} and got right back on, had a killer headache after but oh well. I've also been bashed in the eye and kicked in the cheek. Helmets suck in my opinion.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I wear one. Seeing as I'm only 13 yrs old, my parents make me 
But, even if they didn't make me, I still would.

I don't want head injuries, that could possibly kill me or tramautize me.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

haha coconut protector!!!! I like it!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

There are definitely nice ones out there...this is my new one and it is SO comfy!!! 










It's padded on the inside and fit to my head...doesn't make my head sweaty and it's lightweight, I love it. I wear it for a few reasons...above all for safety of course...I've mentioned above that I'd had several falls that could have been MUCH more serious if it hadn't been for my helmet.

But also, if you show English 99.9% of the time (certainly at the low levels of flat work and always for jumping) they are required. Since I like showing, might as well get used to working in one outside the shows as well! And they look good with the English get up as well! ;-)


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Almost Always. The few exceptions are extremely hot days when no kids are around, or I just plain forgot, which isn't often. Depending on the horse, and the activity, there are very few times I go helmetless. Most of the time its when I jump on my mare naked (her not me) when she is turned out, because I've had her all ten of her years, and well if I can't trust her, I don't know who I can. I have taken plenty of falls that remind me as to why I need a helmet, babies with athleticism are a good reminder as to why you should wear a helmet, but it can happen with any horse. I will say I miss the days of the velvet hunt cap, they suction on your head and are very comfortable. They aren't ASTM approved like the ones now, but originally they are more padded, fit and stay on much better. They also could take a decent hit, I know from experience. When the original ASTM helmets came out they didn't fit well, had no padding which created a sore forehead, and seemed to slip around so much that I thought, how could it protect my head if it wasn't going to stay in one place to absorb the impact? They have improved, I like the International, but if I could go back to my hunt cap but be given the same protection, I would. There has only been one impact in my ASTM helmet that I felt my hunt cap couldn't have handled, but it made me very happy I made the switch. When you hit your head that hard you really do see stars like in the cartoons. It was crazy! Glad I had a helmet! Those of you who say that they aren't comfortable, might want to give them a second chance, those complaints have been heard and they are much better now. There is more than one brand too, and much better sizing, it is now a number not a letter, and long oval or round is an option too.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I wear one every time I ride. I fall off a lot, to say the least.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

AY, 71 posts. Mostly everyone agrees to wear the hat even if it spoils the hair-do. Think of how many heads you might have saved.
Well done

Barry


----------



## aynelson (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Barry! Even if one frontal lobe is spared, it is great!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Ever since I started riding, I've worn a helmet, so it's like a habit now. I feel like its the smart thing to do. I mean, I like my brain and I'd like to protect it.
Helmet rules at my barn only apply to you if you're under 18 years old after that, it's your choice. I'll admit, now I'm a little less strict about the helmet rules. If I'm not near my helmet I will just hop on without one(although even that happens rarely). But I'll only do that on two horses, because they're the ones I trust fully.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Almost always.

The only time I don't, is when I do one of those medieval photoshots - it's just impossible to have a helmet on and make them even decent :3

But except from that, I always wear a helmet, the second the camera is turned off, the helmet comes on. When getting the horses in the pasture, I wear a helmet, when going onn trails, I wear a helmet, when riding dressage-ish on the field, I wear a helmet.

I'm trying to get my dad wear one but e won't always do as I ask.. :/


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

I always wear a helmet. There is never an exception.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

No, I don't.. My grandchildren do tho. I buy them, they wear em.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> There are definitely nice ones out there...this is my new one and it is SO comfy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a nice looking one. What brand is that?


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I wear one 99.95% of the time. 

I remember one time my 3 year old bucked me of (I think something bit her) but I landed on my head (go me) and I was dizzy for a long time. Anyway when I looked at the helmet after it was kinda warped a twisted a little, and I just thought how glad I was that it was the helmet that was twisted and not my head. 

Whenever I fall and hit my head (which isn't often) I buy a new helmet. I never buy second hand helmets. Besides that I generally ensure I replace my helmet every two years. 

I'm slightly paranoid.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Saskia said:


> I wear one 99.95% of the time.
> 
> I remember one time my 3 year old bucked me of (I think something bit her) but I landed on my head (go me) and I was dizzy for a long time. Anyway when I looked at the helmet after it was kinda warped a twisted a little, and I just thought how glad I was that it was the helmet that was twisted and not my head.
> 
> ...


It's not paranoid, it's common sense


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

I wear a helmet when I ride Andy. He is only 6 with the expierence of a 3 year old. He is definatly green and spooks easily. I don't wear a helmet when I ride my parents horses. I feel that they are much safer, I know that doesn't mean they can't spook one day or hurt me but it's a risk I am knowingly taking. I have had one serious fall although it didnt involve my head, I fractured my spine in my lower back. It's an injury that still affects me 2 years later and will for the rest of my life, but I believe if you are involved in any equine activity you are risking your life and you have to be able to accept that risk. Everything has a risk though, driving a car, walking, flying in a plane, swimming. I don't wear a helmet when I do those things either.

Now, I do KNOW that I should ALWAYS wear a helmet - it would not prevent all injury but I know it would HELP. But what can I say? I guess I am stupid...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I always wear a helmet. But I think that comes from when I first started to ride, we HAD to wear a helmet, and then at the places I boarded at, people under 18 had to wear one, so now it is just a habit/and kind of a comfort blanket when I ride to wear a helmet, even though I don't think Romeo would intentionally hurt me, but hey that is why they are called accidents right?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I do wear a helmet yes. I am getting old and keep forgetting to put it in my car when I head to the stable so I've put it in the trunk to stay there so I can't forget it. 

My husband has TBI from being blown up in Iraq and Afghanistan. TBI is traumatic brain injury. You can get it from just a fall. It has changed his personality, not to mention he gets more headaches and such. 

Anyway, so yeh the last couple of times I haven't ridden with a helmet and I've been nervous as heck the whole time. Hence short rides. Cause even on the best horse things can go wrong.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes I wear a helmet. I didn't always. I fell off my horse in May and felt his hoof graze the top of my head. I was wearing my helmet that day, thankfully.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I hate to wear one, but I do it anyway. I feel a bit uncomfortable, like im naked if im on a horse without one on. As much as I hate wearing them, my horse is the exact opposite of trust worthy and even though I love her she isn't the brightest. I have a tipperary and it is SUPER comfy, most of the time I forget that its there!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I always wear a helmet.....I'll admit there's been times I want to go with just my cowboy hat, but my conscience won't let me


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I try to wear one at all times (who hasn't jumped on and then realised there was no helmet on your head?).
And I'm really glad I do, because I've put some dents in helmets. Once my trainer and I were in a pen a decent way from the stables and I was gonne jump on and finish the lesson helmet-less. Thankfully I changed my opinion at the last moment because that day I fell off, landed on my head on a pointy rock. There was a decent dent in the helmet that I would not have wanted in my skullþ


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

I train a lot of horses so when I brake a horse or reducate a horse I'll where one and when I go to pc or mustering My mares a brumby crazy but cute thing 
but when with friends on ponys or mini no


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

One barn I was at with my horse I have to say I didnt wear a helmet. Now I always wear my helmet. I have seen some bad falls


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

roro said:


> Always. I have fallen off a horse twice and I don't want to think of how bad my injuries would have been without a helmet. For those of you who say it's your choice- how about the people that depend on you? I know nobody wants to say it, but it is VERY easy to sustain chronic and possibly fatal injuries from equine activities. It is a rule in my barn and I am glad I learned to ride in a barn that is safety-conscious.


wow. only twice? lo. I cant count the amout of times i have been on the ground. but then again I have never had a bombproof horse. (not saying yours is) Mine have all been problem horses no one else wanted. lol. I have never worn a helmet. I dont think the even sell them at our tack store, but I havent looked that hard. I actually have never ridden with anyone that did wear a helmet.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

roro said:


> _Always. I have fallen off a horse twice and I don't want to think of how bad my injuries would have been without a helmet. For those of you who say it's your choice- how about the people that depend on you? I know nobody wants to say it, but it is VERY easy to sustain chronic and possibly fatal injuries from equine activities. It is a rule in my barn and I am glad I learned to ride in a barn that is safety-conscious._


See, I find that theory flawed. By that logic, why aren't we sitting back and asking ourselves why we're even partaking in such a dangerous sport? Plenty of people have died from numerous non-head related injuries and horses.

I'm definately not saying helmets are a bad thing, I'm just saying it's exactly that - OUR choice. We all pick a degree of safety to follow in life and my degree of safety can differ drastically from someone elses. A lot of people who wear helmets horseback riding don't wear them on a bicycle or a quad - WHY? I don't care how "predictable" you think several hundred pounds of lightning fast metal are, it's the same concept. There is no "tried and true" rule of safety - as I said, if we all wanted to be completely safe, we'd wear helmets all the time and yet we don't? Or if you want to follow the equine line of thinking, why is it ok for you to wear a helmet and not a body protector? Some people here ride with one religiously, so is it acceptable for them to tell you you're unsafe? That's THEIR degree of safety. Why is it considered safe to wear a helmet while ON the horse and yet considered normal not to wear one when working with the horse? I'd think it'd be a lot easier for a youngster to kick your brains in from the ground. Do we rag on people for not wearing helmets around horses constantly?

I'm just saying it's a choice. You can beat the dead horse as long as you like (pardon the pun) but there is ALWAYS going to be a way to be "even safer" then what you're doing. I think it's ridiculous to call people down, or call them dumb, or accuse them of being unsafe based on your own personal standard of safety.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Bravo!!! Bravo!!! Well said. Maybe you could cut and paste that on the other 4 threads about helmets.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I'm just saying it's a choice. You can beat the dead horse as long as you like (pardon the pun) but there is ALWAYS going to be a way to be "even safer" then what you're doing.* I think it's ridiculous to call people down, or call them dumb, or accuse them of being unsafe based on your own personal standard of safety.*


Frankly, I think everyone has a right to say something is unsafe in his/her personal opinion as long as it's done in polite way. I have no problems with anyone telling me that (I may agree or disagree though and sometime I DO listen to other people's opinions). With that said helmets (as well as riding a bucker, jumping from bridge, etc.) are all the matter of choice, of course.

And just as a comment: if you see poorly riding kid jumping without a helmet with mom proudly watching it don't you find it dumb? I personally do.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I have never worn a helmet, I probably never will. I've sustained more serious injuries in my life that were non-horse related.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

99% of the time. 

A helmet saved my life when I was 8. 

I figure, I have so much to live for, why would I not take this very simple precaution to help elongate it?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

I Love My Hat! Its Comfy!
I Just Rode Without One Once On My Friends Horse On The Lunge But Thats It


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

I feel like the helmet cuts down my visibility and hearing the few times I've been required to wear one. I don't even really like riding in my cowboy hat unless it's raining.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

If your helmet is giving you headaches, it is the wrong size or model for you.

If it is cutting down visibility, it is the wrong size or model for you. 

If it is cutting down your hearing... uh... well, considering helmets shouldn't affect hearing, then you should really see someone about that.

There are SO many options out there now, it's mind-numbing. From the lightweight, super airy Tipperary Sportage, to the adjustable, lightweight, airy Troxels, to low-profile IRH XR9 or CO GR8... there is almost no excuse anymore for the argument "it hurts my head" because that means that you just haven't found the right helmet yet.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I think the helmet problem is twofold. People that find that they aren't comfortable have gone for the cheapest helmet they could find and haven't invested the time and money into finding one that fits right and feels good (yes it is possible!). Also, I don't think anyone can say that you should or should not wear a helmet every time. That's like mandating buckling your seatbelt, it's the law and people still don't do it....I do think that everyone should at least have one, THAT FITS, in their barn for those days when the horse has the crazies or you're putting someone else on your horse, etc. They are handy to have around and do a pretty good job as a coconut protector. 

That being said I don't wear a helmet 100% of the time. If I'm teaching a lesson and the horse needs schooled, I'll hop on for a few minutes and school them. If the rider gives me their helmet I'll wear it, if not then I school without one. But I don't get on a horse that's throwing a fit or bucking/rearing/bolting without running in and grabbing my helmet. And I always wear one on the trail, because of all the unknowns and hard, pointy objects that my head could encounter. I also agree with the under 18, wear a helmet rule. Until you are a legal consenting adult that has the maturity and legal permission to "sign your life away" and disregard the inherent risks of riding without a helmet, then it should be mandatory. 

But regardless...it is and always will be a personal choice and it's human nature to forget sometimes.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Frankly, I think everyone has a right to say something is unsafe in his/her personal opinion as long as it's done in polite way. I have no problems with anyone telling me that (I may agree or disagree though and sometime I DO listen to other people's opinions). With that said helmets (as well as riding a bucker, jumping from bridge, etc.) are all the matter of choice, of course.
> 
> And just as a comment: if you see poorly riding kid jumping without a helmet with mom proudly watching it don't you find it dumb? I personally do.


Oh I agree with you. Everyone has a right to their own opinion. It just annoys me the level of insult people seem to endure for making a choice.

I definately believe helmets have their place. As I said, I wear one when riding youngsters or problem horses. I weigh my odds and the odds of something happening are a lot better then they are on my dead broke old mare. I agree, I think it's dumb when I see unbalanced children riding without helmets. I'm definately not anti-helmet, but I wouldn't walk up to the mom and ream her out about not having her child wear one. I'd probably say something, maybe she isn't aware of how dangerous it is when your child's chances of falling off are increases tenfold by lack of experience, but if she didn't want to listen that's her perogative.


----------



## Tillylover (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello everyone!
I am new to this horse fourm but so far i think ti is very cool!
I love horses so much!
Just wanted to add a quick reply and say yes i do wear a helmet and i think
everyone should for safety!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Oh I agree with you. Everyone has a right to their own opinion. It just annoys me the level of insult people seem to endure for making a choice.


Yeah, you are right. Sometime people are too fast to call others dumb/idiots/etc. (it's not related to helmets only, but other stuff as well). People on my local forum used to be pretty nasty too about certain things (like how to feed animals and such). Getting better now though... :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Tillylover said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to this horse fourm but so far i think ti is very cool!


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lovemyhorses (Aug 20, 2009)

I've never used one and none of my friends ever did growing up as kids. We lived on our horses and never thought about wearing more then a ball cap. Today - I still prefur to ride without one but plan to buy one to use when working with green horses and training. When I was test riding a horse I was thinking of buying the owner required I wear a helmet. That was the first time I've ridden with a helmet and was surprised at how comfortable they actually were. I still will probably not wear one trail riding or full time since hats tend to give me headaches and make me feel almost closter phobic. None the less - I think they are a smart way to go!


----------

